# Just Got Asked Out?



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

aljsdalfjsdf


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes Man. Accept and relax. Remember that she invited so she must really like you. 

BTW, I like your Biggie sig.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Good to hear and good luck. I'd just play it cool, be yourself, and don't do the whole stage rehearsal thing in your head. It's a good sign when a girl asks YOU out. That's half the battle because you automatically know one of these two scenarios are true:

1) At the very least she's not weirded out by you. Maybe she just thinks you're a really nice guy and wants you as a friend, which is never a bad thing.
2) At the very best she really likes you. She might be looking to start a relationship or something more "short-term."


----------



## STORMZ13 (Apr 16, 2009)

Man that's cool. Speaking from experience, It's pretty ruff on a guy who suffers from SA and has to ask a girl out. Your friend just made it that much more simpler for ya.
Hope you have a great time.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

good luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

bull****! I knew she was going 2 bring her friend with her, at least it was free dont c saw 4


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

****ty deal.... look at it on the good side of things you got to go out.


post 420.....now only if I still smoked lol....


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Kush said:


> bull****! I knew she was going 2 bring her friend with her, at least it was free dont c saw 4


Classic chick move, bringing the friend. Don't lose hope with her, though. They just like doing that for some reason.:roll


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Heard anything from her since?
Still pretty gutsy of her to ask you, I don't know why you are so pissed about her bringing her friend. Going to a movie with 2 girls vs staying at home?


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

''I GOT TO GO OUT WITH 2 CHICKS!'' would've been a much better reply :um

Don't be angry. You didn't have much of a crush on her before, or did you? 

BTW, :clap


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL, that is a classic chick move :b

Nice going!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey if you like her you could build off of it. Hanging out at first is a good way to work your way into relationship with her if thats what you want.


----------



## Stu (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't let her pay, at the very least split the tickets and shout the snacks. Nice and casual-like...oh yeah


----------



## MFwill (Oct 1, 2009)

Kush said:


> bull****! I knew she was going 2 bring her friend with her, at least it was free dont c saw 4


Haha sorry to hear that brother, I can most certaintly relate..but like other posters have stated it beats staying at home.


----------

